# SPS mit PC Steuern aber wie, bin Anfänger?



## sonic_229 (23 November 2010)

Hallo, ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit einen PC mit einer SPS zuverbinden.
In meiner Alten Firma habe wir ein unseren Anlagen immer ein HMi TP1500
von Siemens und eine S315 CPU verwendet beide waren über Ethernet verbungen also mit RJ45 Steckern. Der Vorteil in dem System finde ich, dass alle Daten auf der SPS liegen und das Pannel nur die Variablen auf der SPS verändert. Daher war es auch möglich den Prozess am laufen zu halten wenn man das HMI ausschaltete. Da ich jetzt nicht mehr in der Firma bin und mir die Siemems Sache sowieso zuteuer sind, muss ich mir Jetzt was einfallen lassen.
Ich soll für mein Bruder eine Futteranlage bauen und er will die Teuren Siemens sachen nicht haben. Da habe ich mich daran gemacht mir zu Überlagen wie man sowas sonst noch machen kann und mir ist eingefallen das es doch noch andere Hersteller wie Beckhoff und Wago gibt. Mein Problem ist das ich mich mit den Sachen kaum auskenne da ich immer nur Siemens gelernt habe:-(. Ich brauche erstmal einen Überblick und muss mich dann in die Soft und Hardware einarbeiten.

Grundlegend soll es so sein: 
-Die Anlage soll vom PC aus über das Ethernet die Anlage steuert. Wobei der PC das Pannel sein soll, das nur die Variablen ändert so wie oben beschreiben. 
Ich brauche: 
-2 Analoge 4-20mA Eingänge 
- 10 Digitale Ausgänge 24V 
- 19 Digitale Eingänge 24V

Jetzt ist die Fage: Was kann man da nehmen und was brauche ich an Hard und Software?

Könnt ihr mir erstmal grundlegend sagen was ich für Möglichkeiten habe.
Also welches Programm brauche ich um dem PC zuprogramieren und welches für die SPS usw. 

Danke an alle.


----------



## sonic_229 (23 November 2010)

Was ich noch Vergessen habe das Programm auf dem PC muss nicht zwingend auf dem PC sein wie bei der S315 und Pannel geschichte sonder es kann auch auf der CPU liegen. Oder was sonst noch so geht.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2010)

Wago 750-841, passende I/O Klemmen dazu (bin jetzt zu faul die rauszusuchen). Visualisierung kann in der SPS programmiert werden, Zugriff dann über PC und Browser.


----------



## sonic_229 (23 November 2010)

Welche software brauche ich da ich habe mal was von CoDeSys gehört.


----------



## Neals (23 November 2010)

Panel-PC + Software + Koppler + 2xAI + 29xDQ


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2010)

http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_homepage

(Version 2.xx passt zur Wago)


----------



## sonic_229 (23 November 2010)

Neals schrieb:


> Panel-PC + Software + Koppler + 2xAI + 29xDQ




Wichtig wäre mir wie geschreiben die Anlage von einem PC zusteuern (Normaler Desktop PC oder Laptop)


----------



## sonic_229 (23 November 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wago 750-841, passende I/O Klemmen dazu (bin jetzt zu faul die rauszusuchen). Visualisierung kann in der SPS programmiert werden, Zugriff dann über PC und Browser.



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann ich mit dem PC über den Brower auf die Visualisierung zugreifen die aber trotzden auf der SPS gespeichert ist. Und wenn ich den PC ausschalte ist mein Programm trotzdem fähig weiter zuarbeiten (solange alle freigaben das sind). Das ist doch mal eine Gute Möglichkeit. 

Welche Software kann ich nutzen um die Visualisierung zu ersellen.


----------



## Ghosty (23 November 2010)

Hallo,

wie wär es mit einem CX9000 bzw CX9010 von Beckhoff. Dazu z.B. EL3052 Analogeingang, Digitaleingang EL1008 und EL2008 Digitalausgang. Mit dem Programm CERHOST kannst du mit dem Laptop auf den Cx zugreifen. Alternativ gibt es bei Beckhoff eine Web-VISU. Hab die aber noch nie verwendet. Kann deshalt leider nichts dazu sagen.
Programmiert wird der Cx mit TwinCat.


----------



## sonic_229 (23 November 2010)

Gut wäre auch wenn ich nicht noch eine Runtime Lizens auf dem PC brauche. Wo wie ich das sehe ist der Vorschlag mit der WAGO 750 841 bis jetzt am besten für meine Aufgabe geeignet. Kann mir jemand sagen worin der unterschied zwischen 750 841 und 750 842 liegt.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2010)

Die Visu wird auch mit der Codesys Software erstellt (Link siehe oben). Der 750-842 ist der schwächere Controller (16 Bit), der 750-841 der leistungsstärkere (32 Bit). Der 841 hat Netzwerkseitig 100MBit, der 842 nur 10MBit. Der 841 ist zwar etwas teurer (ca. 30%), ich würde aber den unbedingt nehmen.
Lizenz für die Software brauchst Du, gab es aber schon mal in Verbindung mit einem sogennanten Starter-Kit, keine Ahnung ob die aber immer noch dabei ist.


----------



## sonic_229 (24 November 2010)

Ja ich habe ein Starterkit gefunden
http://www.tpa-eshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=2890

Wenn ich das Kaufe kann Ich alles machen was ich am anfang beschreiben habe also : Visu erstellen, SPS Programm erstellen und alles übertragen und inbetrieb nehmen. Wenn ich jetzt noch CoDeSys brauche wieviel kostet der Spaß mit allem drum und dran, denn wenn ich die Visu und alles andere mit codesys machen kann. Dann brauche ich ja nur noch die CPU mir Modulen und ein Programierkabel. 

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist codesys eine Alternative zu dem Programm von Wago.


----------



## Cassandra (24 November 2010)

Hallo sonic_229,
  Hier findest du alle Antworten…
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=40278

LG Cassandra


----------

